# potvrzení o zdanitelných přijmech z funkčních požitků...



## parolearruffate

Ahoj...
mám přeložit ten spis a je to pro mě moc těžký, protože moc o tom nerozumím ani italský. Kdo mi pomůže?

Potvrzení o zdanitelných přijmech ze zavislé činnosti a z funkčních požitků, sražených zálohách na daň a daňovém zvýhodnění...

Může mi to někdo přeložit třeba anglicky?

Děkuju moc,

Laura


----------



## Jana337

zdanitelné příjmy - taxable income
závislá činnost a funkční požitky - dependent activity and fringe benefits
sražené zálohy na daň - withdrawn tax pre-payments 
daňové zvýhodnění - I do not know what they mean, perhaps tax deductibles?

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

sražené zálohy na daň: myslíš, že by to mohlo být: riduzioni d'acconto sull'imponibile ?
a
daňové zvýhodnění:agevolazioni fiscali ?

Děkuju, jsi vždycky velký pomoc


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:
			
		

> sražené zálohy na daň: myslíš, že by to mohlo být: riduzioni d'acconto sull'imponibile ?
> a


Nevím.  Když ročně vyděláš 200 000 Kč a Tvoje daňová povinnost je celkem 36 000 Kč, sražená záloha na daň bude 3 000 Kč každý měsíc.





> daňové zvýhodnění:agevolazioni fiscali ?
> 
> Děkuju, jsi vždycky velk*á* pomoc


Informovala jsem se, co to vlastně je. Je to nové, takže jsem o tom dosud nevěděla.  

Když máš dítě, můžeš si z daně (ne ze základu, ale z výsledné daně) odečíst 6 000 Kč. Pokud pro to nemáte lepší slovo, myslím, že agevolazione fiscale by šlo. 

Jana


----------

